# We Really Overrated Dion Glover; Glover Signs Overseas



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Ulkerspor agreed terms to sign US guard Dion Glover (196-G-78, college: Georgia Tech) of the Toronto Raptors to replace Ibrahim Kutluay. The 26 year old scorer has registered 8.3 points, 3.10 rebounds and 1.6 assists in his NBA carrier. There is going to be a press conference to introduce Glover to Turkish media on Wednesday.


http://eurobasket.com/tur/tur.asp

I thought for sure he would find work somewhere in the NBA. To me he seemed to be a decent combo guard who could score and be an effective bench player. Unless Ulkerspor threw a bunch of money his way, he must not have had any offers from NBA teams this summer. He's at least worth the minimum, IMO.

Good luck, Dion.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm sure your the only one that has "overrated" him. He hasn't really done too much in the NBA, but yeah I'm suprised he didn't get a minimum.. Hopefully he can do well over there and come back for more money for himself.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> I'm sure your the only one that has "overrated" him. He hasn't really done too much in the NBA, but yeah I'm suprised he didn't get a minimum.. Hopefully he can do well over there and come back for more money for himself.


I'm referring to some discussions our board had when he signed with us prior to our failed playoff run last season. A few people, myself included, thought that he could really help the team by providing some bench scoring. We thought of him as at least a half-decent bench player and shooter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's because he has attitude problems for being not that good. No one wants his presence in there if he's just going to be a bench warming scrub.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Ohhh I see, well yeah with that role and that alone, I think he would have been a good fit.


----------



## cornerback (Aug 15, 2004)

I called it!!

I said Ulkepsor would probably sign him, and everyone called me crazy


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This sucks. I am a big Glover fan and thought he had a solid defence as well as a decent offensive game. 

When he signed with Toronto, a couple of other teams were interested in him as well - San Antonio was one of them. I was just surprised that the Raptors didn't resign him because he hustles on both ends of the floor - and that's something that Sam Mitchell has put into his team.




> Originally posted by <b>cornerback</b>!
> I called it!!
> 
> I said Ulkepsor would probably sign him, and everyone called me crazy


This is the first time I see you here on the boards. :uhoh:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Glover is a good defensive player and a nice athlete. That's it.

On offense he was a shot clock killer. He pounded the ball waaaaay too much.

And we have too many wing players who can shoot much better than him anyway. Let Mason and Murray get off the bench. 

Glover will be happier playing in Europe than sitting on our bench in street clothes.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think anyone overrated him.

He did what most of us expected him to do in limited minutes. He could have easily found a roster spot somewhere in the NBA but has decided to take a bigger paycheck and an increased roll in europe. This will not only help his bank account but his confidence. Great career move as far as I'm concerned. One step backwards, two step forwards.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> I don't think anyone overrated him.


Everybody keeps telling me that like I'm making stuff up.
Have a look at some past comments.

Thread: Dion Glover or Morris Peterson?



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Resign Dion Glover.
> 
> Sign-and-trade Morris Peterson.





> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Dion Dion DION!!!!!





> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I doubt either will cost very much, and from what I can tell neither is that much better than the other overall.





> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> if i were to choose one, i'd pick Dion.





> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Dion Glover, no explanation required. I don't like players who camp behind the arc.





> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Glover



Thread: Hello Glover, Goodbye...



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> awesome. GG didn't make a move at the deadline but bringing in pargo and glover (for cheap) is great for this team. glover may be a starter when JR and VC get back while pargo might be first off the bench. nice work GG.





> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> With Bradley back, I don't see why we wouldn't have cut Archibald instead of Baxter. Oh well. Glover is a good signing!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

delete


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Everybody keeps telling me that like I'm making stuff up.



Haha nobody thinks you're making things up, its just that some people have a short memory span.

Like I said before, I like Dion as an NBA player - and yes I could even give him a nod over Peterson, considering how off Mo's games was last year. Dion has solid D, and a good back to the basket fade-away jumper - something that many NBA players are not capable of.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

i don't see any comment there that I would consider overrateing dion...undervaluing Mopete maybe.

He isn't a bad player. Just because he signed a contract in europe everyone assumes that he couldn't find a team in the NBA. He'll be back trust me. I already explained why he's there.

PS your arguement lost a little credibility by using a Mattsanity quote :grinning:


----------

